# Pulling out of Almonds



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I was driving to San Diego yesterday through Bakersfield over the grape vine around 8 PM PSt and saw dozens of Bee trucks loaded with bee's exiting the Almonds. I saw Terra Bella, Oatley, Chapperal, Jims honey farm to name a few. I was so nice to see all the bee boxes going down the road. Wonder if they were headed home or to another flower bloom somewhere.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

The CA bees are beginning to arrive here in the southern blueberries. Sounds like they had a good bee season out west.. different from last year. I still do not understand how a 1 driver truck can get across the country that fast... must be a shortcut somewhere that I do not know about.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

2 log books and ephedrine, etc. Forget our hopped up little mexican "team" driver already?


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes most of our CA bees here are leaving for the cherries !


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I saw a hugely loaded semi heading east thru Montana today. The road he was on makes me suspect he was dodging scales:<}


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Worm hole I bet.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Worm hole I bet.


Truck loaded and left california Tuesday evening arrived south Florida 46 hours later on Thursday evening. Friday morning bees scattered in yards making orange honey.....


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Man, that has got to be a tough week...you folks earn your money, that's for sure!


----------

